# Web Hosting



## icemanjc (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not really sure this is the perfect forum for it, but there really wasn't anything else that it could really fit in.

Anyways, I know this question has been asked a million times, but i'm asking it again. What do you recommend as a good paid web host that isn't too particularly expensive.

I'm doing this for a friend, otherwise I would have just set up my own web server. They already 1 and 1, but they're pissing me off because they are still using PHP 4. Which does no good due to the fact that I need PHP 5 for running a CMS.

So I need someone who has PHP 5, I would guess that everyone would at least have a bare minimum of 5 GB, so thats what I'll set the base at. Plus known to have a fast transfer speed.


----------



## simbalala (Nov 28, 2009)

You can run php5 at 1&1

Just put 

AddType x-mapp-php5 .php

in a .htaccess file in the site's root directory or add it to the existing .htaccess file if there is already one.

It's been like that for years at 1&1, check their FAQs.

They're running PHP Version 5.2.11


----------



## ora (Nov 28, 2009)

I use bluehost - cheap and cheerful, many, many auto-installs via simplescripts. I have had a good customer experience with them. It costs $7/month and has unlimited storage/transfer. The limits are on filecount (they get shirty if you have over 50k) and the bandwidth is acceptable rather than superfast, but maybe that is cos I am in the UK and they are in the US. It works fine for webserving, as a fileserver for multi-gb files it is not so good.


If you want i can upload a test-file for you to testy speed from where you are. In general though the cheaper hosts are less fast for transfer, and the fast transfer hosts which work as large file-servers are very much pricier.

Oh and they run php5.


----------



## co19 (Nov 28, 2009)

You might want to check out http://www.generation-host.com 
It's a smaller webhosting company perfect for people who need simple sites for really cheap. I know the owner and he's pretty reliable too, its not a big business so you'll get the attention you need. They have php5 and you don't need 5GB... but they have it.
Ive got a site with over 1000 members and it reached 1gb because i loaded a bunch of useless stuff on it.

Anyways, good luck in your search, webhosts are a pain to deal with.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 29, 2009)

Server Logistics - Mac friendly and good rates.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 5, 2009)

www.asmallorange.com


----------



## Milton H (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally one need to make sure that you check out any hosting providers reputation for reliability and customer support. A good review site should help you with both but if you can't find one use forums, discussion boards or whatever you can to find out about these factors.

_________________________________


----------



## lauren06 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanx for sharing
--------------


----------

